# water supplier in kualalumpur



## lucy morgan (Mar 19, 2013)

Hey, guys.
This is Lucy. I’ve just moved to kl and I am looking for the reliable bottled water supplier for my home. I like to have a hot and cold water dispenser with one of these 5 gallon bottles on top. Does anyone know a good/reliable company?


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Lucy


I've just moved too and I'm also trying to find out if there is a water company who deliver water so if I find put before you ill post it on here.


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Lucy 


I found one. Total water www.totalwater.com.my
They cost 499rm for the dispenser, 300rm up front for water and 90rm on account in case any of the water containers you use get damaged. So all up 889rm. The water is 12rm per US 5 gallon containers after you have used up all your 300rm amount. I called them today and they are coming over tomorrow to collect a 100rm deposit and sign a form and will deliver on Friday! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## lucy morgan (Mar 19, 2013)

hey guys,
i have to thank you all for commenting to help me to find a supplier.

I have made several contacts, and have visited some supplier personally.
i have to say,among them, HappyWater looks more professional and trustworthier.
I met the CEO of company by myself the other day who is from Germany which usually you dont get a chance to see a boss of other companies. Thats shows how much they care about their customer .

Anw, I have signed a contract with them for renting the dispenser at a very reasonable price .


----------

